# Simpson`s Bee Supply



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Always had good dealing's with Simpson - recommended.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

honeyman46408 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I would like to thank Simpson`s Bee supply for going the extra mile to help our bee club (North West Indiana Beekeepers Assoc) to have a good year at the Lake county fair this year, Mr Simpson went way out of his way to help us with "Honey Candy" he had the best price and arranged for us to pick it up at the factory saveing us the shipping cost. :thumbsup: :applause:
> 
> http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/


Again this year the Simpson family (father and son "Anthony") have went the extra mile to help our bee club "North West Indiana Beekeepers Assoc" must be an Ohio thing. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Simpson's was just a name of a company for me two years ago. A lot of my honey dealer had told me about how good of deals Simpson's had done them. So two years ago when my wife decided to open a honey shop, she placed her first order ( a little of this, and a little of that.) with Simpson's. The prices wasn't bad and they were able to fit in my order to be pickup in-between a load of honey that had to be delivered and a load that I had to pick up that afternoon. Saving me time and money, with my busy business.
Since then, honey sale have been great and the days of buying container by the case are done. I shopped around and had different supplier for different container by the skid. In the last 6 months Simpson's when above and beyond with pricing and shipping. They now supply me with 90% of my containers and hope to make it 100% by the end of 2014.

Simpson's great people and company to deal with.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


www.adropofhoney.net


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

honeyman46408 said:


> Again this year the Simpson family (father and son "Anthony") have went the extra mile to help our bee club "North West Indiana Beekeepers Assoc" must be an Ohio thing. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Again in 2015 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

